# Handlebar inspired bike build.



## Iverider (Jan 18, 2013)

Usually I start with a frame for inspiration on a bike build, but I liked the profile of these track bars so much, that I'm using it as my starting point. I'll add to the thread and we'll see how it evolves. Hopefully something good will come of it.

I started last night by putting a stem and grips on the bars. The stem is 1" so I guess that's the direction we're going with this one.
The grips I cut from a hand me down purse that my mom gave my girlfriend. She didn't want it so I guess I lucked out. 

Disclaimer: Guys, don't steal purses from you ladies to do this. You'll regret it. Ask first, or find one you like the feel of and then buy her a new purse. She'll be happy you're not spending money on bike junk, you're recycling, and she gets a new purse.

More to come!


----------

